

FreeBSD 8.0 available (unofficially) - baha_man
http://www.freebsdnews.net/2009/11/23/freebsd-8-0-unofficially/

======
cperciva
The official release announcement should be coming later today or tomorrow. In
the mean time, I recommend that people do NOT download ISO imagess and start
installing, since you have no way of verifying the authenticity of said ISO
images.

Upgrading via freebsd-update is perfectly fine, though -- those bits went up
only after I received a GPG-signed email from the release engineer with the
SHA256 hashes of the ISO images. :-)

~~~
uggedal
The release notes (list of whats new) is not even made yet:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.0-RELEASE/RELNOTES.HTM

------
morphir
What is it that makes FreeBSD more viable than linux?

~~~
cperciva
I'm not sure what exactly you mean by "viable", but the principle structural
advantages FreeBSD has are:

1\. FreeBSD has system libraries maintained together with the kernel, thereby
reducing compatibility issues, and

2\. FreeBSD provides stable ABIs and APIs, so if you build some code --
including kernel modules -- on 8.0, it will run without recompiling on future
8.x releases.

Depending on what you're doing, other factors such as the BSD license, the
ports tree, and performance (FreeBSD and Linux each win in some areas and lose
in others) may also be important considerations.

~~~
ciupicri
Any respectable "enterprise" Linux distribution has these two advantages.

------
magv
Does anyone have an insight as to why Google Trends [1] show that FreeBSD is
more searched for in Russia and Ukraine than e.g. in US?

[1] <http://www.google.com/trends?q=freebsd>

~~~
dchest
I guess because it's more popular there? Like Opera[1] or ICQ[2].

[1] <http://www.google.com/trends?q=opera>

[2] <http://www.google.com/trends?q=icq>

------
morphir
Here is a 3 minute install video of FreeBSD 7.0:
<http://www.installandboot.com/freebsd-70-installvideo/> Nice to follow along
while booting a virtualbox.

------
cperciva
Torrents for 8.0-RELEASE are now available:
<http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/>

------
zokier
freebsd.org seems quite hammered already

~~~
cperciva
The web server went down a short time ago, and of the two admins, one is on
vacation and the other is asleep. It should be back soon.

